# A girl?



## Fudgecake3

Hi, 
Obviously a healthy baby is completely what we want, but would love a girl.... does anyone have anything different they did to conceive a girl?


----------



## Alleke

I have no personal experience, but I would also like a girl. I was really close to my maternal line, and I want to continue it! 

My plan, after reading TCOYF, is to time BD to a few days before O, which is based on the Shettles method. I don't plan on doing more than that, because it makes sense to me. I did find a website called InGender that has a lot of information. For me, it was too much and not always the most logical, which is why I'm sticking with my initial plan. But, it certainly was interesting to read!


----------



## sarah34

There has been some advice on previous threads about this. I too would love a little girl. I plan on using refresh to lower ph levels xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi there! I successfully :pink: swayed for my DD. :wave: :flower:
I have AutomicSagebrush from Gender Dreaming to thank for my success. She's like a :pink: swaying master. I followed a lot of her suggestions such as lots of BDing and using RepHresh to lower my pH level. I also didn't exercise or do anything competitive to keep my testosterone levels as low as possible, only took folic acid while TTC and switched to a prenatal after my :bfp: and only lifted my hips after :sex: for about 5-10 minutes after each BD before cleaning up (sorry TMI).


----------



## mandaa1220

I've been on genderdreaming doing research for a few months, a little at a time until TTC in June. 

I was thinking about using rephresh. Can you tell me about your experience with it? I get so overwhelmed with the files there because they're so long... so I use it before and after BD? How much did you use? Half before and half after?

Also I had a list of certain vitamins to take, but do you think taking none at all and only folic is the better way to go? I think I should probably consult with Atomic soon.

I had read also either exercise insane amounts or none at all. For me, I think I'll go crazy not at all so was thinking 30 min cardio in the am and 60 at night.

Did you follow a diet?

Sorry for all the questions!! I appreciate any help!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've had 4 boys, even though I'd be over joyed with another boy when we TTC again I'd like to sway for a girl if possible. 

With the PH balancing has anyone tried Femfresh (UK brand I believe) instead of rephresh?


----------



## babifever

Bump


----------



## KalonKiki

mandaa1220 said:


> I've been on genderdreaming doing research for a few months, a little at a time until TTC in June.
> 
> I was thinking about using rephresh. Can you tell me about your experience with it? I get so overwhelmed with the files there because they're so long... so I use it before and after BD? How much did you use? Half before and half after?
> 
> Also I had a list of certain vitamins to take, but do you think taking none at all and only folic is the better way to go? I think I should probably consult with Atomic soon.
> 
> I had read also either exercise insane amounts or none at all. For me, I think I'll go crazy not at all so was thinking 30 min cardio in the am and 60 at night.
> 
> Did you follow a diet?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!! I appreciate any help!

I just used the RepHresh exactly as the directions in the package state. One whole applicator full every 3 days, I used it in the morning for each applicator full whenever I needed to use another one. I did not follow a diet or exercise while TTC and I only took folic acid until my :bfp:. I really think that the RepHresh and BDing lots was the key to my sway.


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks! I'm posting in gender dreaming now and atomic hasn't personally responded yet but everyone else is saying that I need to DTD one time only, rather than everyday. I'm confused.


----------



## jessicasmum

I wasn't trying to sway when I had my 2 girls but we DTD every day for our first daughter and every other day for our 2nd and with our boy we only DTD one time on day of positive opk.


----------



## mandaa1220

Lol with my son we DTD every day! Sometimes it's just random too.


----------



## KalonKiki

It is just random sometimes, no sway is perfect. Like Heather though we only DTD once that month too and I'm pretty certain it was O day or the day before at the earliest when I got pregnant with my DS. I really think the RepHresh was the important part for me. You may want to get a pH test strip to test your CM with it though and make sure it's actually making your pH level acidic because I've heard that for some women it can make their CM more alkaline.


----------



## Bbari2018

We are swaying for a girl as well and are using the Shettles method (timing BD a few days before O). I also heard that it's as simple as BD before O for a for a girl and after O for a boy - but I'd rather trust the Shettles timing.

I'm also only taking folic acid rather than prenatals.

I read that the Chinese gender calendar is 75% accurate. Obviously not scientific, but am going to go by that as well, because well, why not. :D


----------



## Miriam12

sarah34 said:


> There has been some advice on previous threads about this. I too would love a little girl. I plan on using refresh to lower ph levels xx

PH levels? Uhm, I'll do some research on that, thanks!


----------

